# It just wont run, PLZ Help!



## Dustin Mak (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok so where to start. One day i was driving and it just shut off.

1 - 15Amp fuel pump fuse kept poping eveytime I turned the key
2 - Replaced fuel pump, it ran for about 20 minutes then shut off again
3 - replaced ingition switch, ran for about 20 minutes and then shut off
4 - now the front windsheild wipers dont work, or the back windshield wiper, or the front headlights, and they wont flip down either. 

Something has seriiously gone wrong and I cant find it. Im at the point where i just wanna blow the mother up. I live far north and theres no nissan dealship here. So I took it to ford and they hooked it up and they said there computers cant find anything.


note: When i bought the car the owner before me had a alarm system that he installed and did a very poor job. So I stripped it all out. I took out my cd player, subs, any thing else that would draw power from the battery. it's completely stock now. well wiring wise. 

If anyone can think of anythign please let me know.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How long did the car run good after buying it before you started having electrical problems? When did you start stripping the various items; before or after your electrical problems?


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 22, 2007)

hi i just have biught a nissan silvia s 12 and it will NOT start. i have changed the cil can anyone help me please. many thanks john


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

shorted fuel pump relay?


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

blow the mofo upp


----------

